# 8. Kirkeler Nikolaustour



## Red Chili (5. November 2008)

Wie Ihr schon bemerkt habt findet die Kirkeler Nikolaustour natürlich auch in diesem Jahr statt:

Wann: 08.12.2008 10:00 Uhr
Wo: Turnerheim Kirkel 
Strecke: 30 km, ca. 600 hm

Die Tour wird wieder geführt und es sind mindestens 2 Gruppen geplant. 

Alle Infos findet ihr unter www.nikolaustour.de . 

Anmeldungen sind jetzt schon möglich !

Auf geht´s. Wir sehen uns bei der 8. Auflage


----------



## Klinger (6. November 2008)

8.12 wäre dann Montags?
Am So den 7.12 hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (6. November 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> 8.12 wäre dann Montags?
> Am So den 7.12 hätte ich Zeit.


ist schon so am sonntag 07.12.2008, siehe auch anmeldeformular. rote schote hat sich  nur vertippt!


----------



## Red Chili (6. November 2008)

Jo jetzt seh ich´s auch ! ****** Tippefehler, natürlich ist die Tour Sonnstags


----------



## Stallion (7. November 2008)

Ich werd dabei sein =)
(wenn mich nich wie letztes jahr ein gesundheitlicher defekt davon abhält...)


----------



## amg 2 (7. November 2008)

habe mich auch gestern angemeldet.


----------



## zeitweiser (7. November 2008)

Gibt es eine Bestätigungsmali wenn man sich angemeldet hat?


----------



## Ghost_Biker_IGB (9. November 2008)

bin auch mit dabei.... gerade angemeldet


----------



## cpetit (10. November 2008)

Bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Da Anhänger (10. November 2008)

angemeldet jetzt muss nur noch es wetter passen.


----------



## derfreaker (11. November 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Bestätigungsmali wenn man sich angemeldet hat?


nee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. November 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde 
=Super Saisonabschluss=
  Anmeldung Pflicht !!!!
Gibt es eigentlich noch andere CTF´s  in unserer Region.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Red Chili (13. November 2008)

Ranhalten ! Nur noch 15 Anmeldungen möglich !!!!


----------



## Dijo (13. November 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> =Super Saisonabschluss=
> Anmeldung Pflicht !!!!
> Gibt es eigentlich noch andere CTF´s  in unserer Region.
> ...




wenn du die Termine in dr Region wissen willst empfehl ich dir die Seite.

http://www.radschweine.de/

allerdings sind noch keine Termine für 2009 drin.


----------



## Blocko (17. November 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Wieso ausgebucht? Bzw. wieso gibt es ein 100 Bikerlimit. Ich bin die letzten Jahre mitgefahren (auch bei üblem Wetter) und es gab nie ein Prob! ...jetzt ist es ausgebucht.


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2008)

Danke Dijo für deinen Tip
 werde den Link auf jedem Fall im Auge behalten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Teilnehmerlimit ?.
 Waren wir letztes Jahr 100 Biker ?? 

Der ein oder andere wird auf Grund des Wetters wieder abspringen!!

 Gruß Pädchefahrer


----------



## chris84 (19. November 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Danke Dijo für deinen Tip
> werde den Link auf jedem Fall im Auge behalten.
> 
> 
> ...



erst mal abwarten wie es Wetter wird 

ich könnte mir nämlich durchaus vorstellen dass bei gutem Wetter dennoch einige Biker mehr kommen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (5. Dezember 2008)

Pünktlich zur Nikolaustour werden die Schleusen geschlossen
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107090.html
wir Kommen


----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. Dezember 2008)

fährt morgen jemand ab saarbrücken mit dem bike nach kirkel, und kommt in güdingen an der schleuse vorbei??


----------



## Klinger (6. Dezember 2008)

Abfahrt 8:30 BMW Schafbrücke mit puremalt dem Eingehörnten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. Dezember 2008)

dann bin ich doch auch um 8:30 an der BMW.

Bis morgen


----------



## Da Anhänger (7. Dezember 2008)

So Strecke war ja wie immer top! dei Um fahrt vom DB-Trail fand ich auch sehr gut vor allem müsste diese sich auch bei jedem wetter gut fahren lassen was beim DB-trail ja nicht mehr der fall sein dürfte..

nächste jahr bin ich wieder dabei aber bis dato muss ich mir dann mal ne Kamera besorgen das da mal wieder ein filmlein entsteht..

gruß


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank an die "Bikealkoholiker"

War mal wieder eine SUPER Veranstaltung


----------



## vega970 (7. Dezember 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an die "Bikealkoholiker"
> 
> War mal wieder eine SUPER Veranstaltung



Bei der nächsten Sitzung schlage ich dich als Pressesprecher vor,
du machst das gut

Die Nominierung muss natürlich noch beschlossen(begossen) werden.


----------



## cons (7. Dezember 2008)

KAGGEEEEEEE !!!!!!! Verpeilt.... naja war ja eh ausgebucht... Aber NÄCHSTES Jahr


----------



## zeitweiser (7. Dezember 2008)

Nikolaustour ist jedes Jahr ein Erlebnis und für alle Teilnehmer ein schöner Saisonabschluß oder auch Start.
Die Trails waren trotz des bescheidenen Wetters der letzten Tage hervorragend zu befahren.
Das Kuchenbuffet war wieder vom Feinsten.

Die die nicht dabei sein wollten oder konnten haben echt was verpasst

Herzlichen Dank an die Macher dieser Tour, macht weiter so.


----------



## scotty23 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

auch von meiner Seite dickes Lob die Trails waren mal wieder klasse hat sehr viel spass gemacht echt klasse nächstes Jahr wieder...

Gruß aus KL
Scotty23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (7. Dezember 2008)

Was kann ich da noch mehr zu sagen? 

Es war einfach mal wiede sensationell! 

die neue Streckenführung ist super, da merkt man echt dass die Macher Spaß am Biken haben! 

Und die Organisation war wie üblich hervorragend!

zum Glück musste ich nicht vor Ort duschen 

Die Trails waren echt in einem super Zustand, ich meine sogar ich hätte an einer Stelle Staub gesehen


----------



## puremalt (8. Dezember 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> ich meine sogar ich hätte an einer Stelle Staub gesehen



OK, die kleine Nachlässigkeit beim Wald-Kehren sei den Kamikazes verziehen.


----------



## cons (8. Dezember 2008)

Gibts von diesem Jahr eigentlich wieder Videos zu sehen?


----------



## Da Anhänger (8. Dezember 2008)

nein nix mit video hiffe mal das da nächst jahr wieder eins entsteht..


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2008)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnke !!!!!!!!!
Super Streckenwahl !!! Lockere Biker und eine Zwischenstadion mit Glühwein!!!!!!!
Habe mir extra noch etwas in die Trinkflasche gefüllt aber leider war danach der Akku leer.
Trozdem Bikerherz was willste mehr .

Bin natürlich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei !!!!!!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. Dezember 2008)

dem kann nicht mehr viel hinzufügen.

hat jemand Fotos gemacht und würde sie online stellen??


----------



## Holzbock (9. Dezember 2008)

War echt ne super Tour.
Glückwunsch an die Veranstalter. Werde nächstes Jahr wieder kommen.


----------



## derfreaker (9. Dezember 2008)

ne bikers/und innen, videos gibt`s nur, wenn die pädcher weiss vor schnee sinn. ansonsten gibts eins von 2006.


----------

